# Dewalt Tough System Rack



## dano_uk (Feb 15, 2009)

this is not my vehicle but thought you would all apreciate this.
this is what im hoping to do in the new year.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

Thats cool. On the back wall are those dewalt saw horses? Next to the mirter saw stand.


----------



## dano_uk (Feb 15, 2009)

yeah they are saw stands, ive got a set of them they are great, real solid, so much better than the plastic ones we have all used for years.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

They kinda almost look like the mini miterstand.

While clean and organised, I think I'd go crazy looking at that much matching dewalt. I run my storage color co-ordinated. Makes it easier to pick out, and for helpers to find.


----------



## dano_uk (Feb 15, 2009)

heres a link to the saw stands http://http://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section//sn/DEWDE7035


----------



## Gary H (Dec 10, 2008)

What kind of brackets are holding up the boxes? And do the boxes clip into the brackets to keep from falling off?


----------



## dano_uk (Feb 15, 2009)

the brackets he is using are the brackets off of the trolley, i assume he ordered them as spares.
the cases slide on and click into place


----------



## carpenter uk (Nov 25, 2009)

very impressive but thats over £1000 in boxes:sad:


----------



## Young_Buck (Jul 19, 2009)

Too much Dewalt in one place.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow someone like dewalt. They even painted the vehicle dewalt yellow lol


----------

